# Hello



## Oliver_Agnes

Hello everyone I'm Magdalena. Mum to one boy Oliver 4 years old and to one little girl Agnes 2.5 years old. I just found out that I am pregnant again, despite an IUD so I believe this pregnancy must be meant to be.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Magdalena

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Hi :wave:


----------



## Jesenia

Hi Magdalena, 
I am also a new member in this forum. Welcome to Baby and Bump forum.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------

